# Question about Canon 40D and live view...



## crystal_lynn (Mar 5, 2008)

I would like to use live view on the manuel setting, but I can't seem to get it to work.  Am I doing something wrong or is live view not available in manuel?

I have Iritis (arthritis of the iris) and I didn't think it would be a problem, but now that I have been shooting sessions a few times a week I am having vision problems. I need to be able to turn on live view and then maybe even get a remote.  Please tell me this is possible, I just bought all my equipment to go pro and now my stupid eyes are not cooperating!!!


----------



## TCimages (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, it will work in the Manual mode.  Don't forget to enable it in the menu.


----------



## Jon0807 (Mar 5, 2008)

According to the manual the only thing you can't change during live view is the metering mode.  It stays in evaluative.  Everything else you can set manually as you would if you were shooting thru the viewfinder.  I haven't played with liveview much so I can't say from actual experience.  Also if you enable liveview the "SET" button is preset to toggle liveview on and off so you can easily access it if you need it.

Hope this helps


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 5, 2008)

Aha! I got it, thanks. Seems simple, not sure why I couldn't figure it out...


----------

